# Pics of The Lean Guy



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Well here goes, THis is after 3-4 months now. i was gonna post some pics up a few months on, but i may as well post now and post again when i make more gains. Still lean, but its a start in the right direction.

i have a new camera, so this is first chance i have had a chance to post. I could have smiled during the protrait pic, but i was tired and had to get ready for Work, which everybody hates 

IMAGE01.BMP

IMAGE02.BMP

IMAGE09.BMP


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Whats ur stats Keane? age, Height etc?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looking good bro!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. 17 years old and already on your way. Kind of a pretty boy look. But you didn't here me say that.  Right on Killer.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah the mass will come with time mate,, consistant training and diet are the key...

Many of the young guys have never trained more than a week without skipping workouts and you just cant get big that way....

Good on you mate!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Looking nice and lean bro.

Keep it up you will gain the size in time.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

You look very lean mate, what is your weight?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

nearly as handsome as panthro LOL


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

seriously, you remind me of me 10 years or so ago

I was that sort of condition then

remember that with age, a little fat comes but you have a few years b4 that happens

as you bulk you may pick up a bit more fat but on the whole, you will be one of those annoying fcukers that stays ripped!!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

i would say more handsome than joolz  . sh1t jimmy you are going to need your own board soon for your sig lol.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

btw, where in somerset are you, when I'm down that way next we should meet up

that sounded gay didnt it?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> btw, where in somerset are you, when I'm down that way next we should meet up
> 
> that sounded gay didnt it?


Only to the straight guys.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

hehe, thanks guys, i currently weigh something around 11 stone now, but i started about 10/3 i think. So, i am getting there. The thing is i find it so damned hard to gain weight, i just cannot put an ounce of fat on me which is best in the long run i guess. Thanks for the comments everyone, much appreciated. I was a little resentful posting pictures this early on, Winger spurred me on, but glad i did now. They are actually the only pictures i have taken to use as my "before pictures" so i can compare on these now. Thing is with my diet is i eat lots of quality of food with lots of protein but i find it darned hard to meet the 5000 calorie target, i usually meet around 3500-4000, which is good anyway.

Cheers everyone, i love you all   

Jimmy, i live between Yeovil and Taunton. Make sure you say if you come down here, be cool to see somebody from this board. I just hope your not gay now lol.


----------



## Sam_UK (May 22, 2004)

good work m8 keep going 

suppose i'm gonna have to post my pics sooner or later 

Also killer, if you've put on 14lbs already... you must be doing something right with your diet !


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> I just hope your not gay now lol.


That is so funny.  Nothing worse than a gay guy that benchs 400+ 



Sam_UK said:


> good work m8 keep going
> 
> suppose i'm gonna have to post my pics sooner or later
> 
> Also killer, if you've put on 14lbs already... you must be doing something right with your diet !


Post away Sammy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you are really lean.

I dont remember the last time I ate 5000 cals. WOW, that is huge and feel sorry for all the money you spend on eating

You are kindof a pretty boy like Brad Pitt

Man, I remember my youth.

Take advantage of it as you have the world by the balls and prolly dont know it!

I am just reminding you of that

You seem like a good kid too.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Yah, you are really lean.
> 
> I dont remember the last time I ate 5000 cals. WOW, that is huge and feel sorry for all the money you spend on eating
> 
> ...


Brad Pitt?  He is much better looking than Brad.  Can you swing a sword?   Can I call you TROY!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, i agree. with wingy there.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

winger said:


> Brad Pitt?  He is much better looking than Brad.  Can you swing a sword?   Can I call you TROY!


You can call me Troy if I can call you Ringer instead of Winger


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> I just hope your not gay now lol.


What do you think? Ask Panthro 



Killerkeane said:


> Jimmy, i live between Yeovil and Taunton. Make sure you say if you come down here, be cool to see somebody from this board.


I visit my uncle in Wellington from time to time so I will let you know. Dont get down there as much as I'd like due to work obligations at weekend


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> You can call me Troy if I can call you Ringer instead of Winger


I have seen your pics and you can call me anything you want.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

in that case I'll go for bitch LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> in that case I'll go for bitch LOL


Hey dont be disrespectful, its Mr. Bitch to you lol.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Hey dont be disrespectful, its Mr. Bitch to you lol.


lol, that is so funny, just imagine you now winger with cat suit and a whip saying "thats mr.bitch to you big boy!"


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

look kinda like me  only with longer hair.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i did have really long hair, but when me and my mates went to glastonbury, they shaved all my hair off....................................Bastards


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

There goes the Brad Pitt look.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger, i dont know what picture you have been looking at lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> winger, i dont know what picture you have been looking at lol


I thought you said you shaved your head


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Mate i wouldnt have shaved my head for the World, i was bloody upset when they did that, Argg makes me angry thinking about it, at least it has gone to about ear length again, took me a good year to get it back to its lenght again. I dont like short hair that much, only advanatge is that it is clean and cool in summer.


----------

